# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Teze Provimi Matematike

## Bledari

Pershendetje 


Ktu kam nje teze qe e kam bere atach dhe doja te me ndihmonit te ma zgjidhnit pak me ndihmen e juj, e di qe per disa nga ju mund te jen te thjeshta por skam kohe as te ha buke, dhe jo per te mesu kshu qe help plz.

----------


## Brari

sinusi dhe cosinusi nuku benet kurre me i madh se 1

megjithse ca leberve oficere kur jeshen ne bashkim sovietik u vate cosinusi 7.

lol

----------

